# Triple Threat seminar in London CANADA



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 28, 2003)

who: Dr.Gyi(bando),Datu Tim Hartman(Presas Arnis),Paul Irish (Jeet Kune Do)

when: July 25,26,27th/2003

topics: Kukrhi,pocket stick bando,yoga breathing
single stick, trapping and grappling.

cost: $140 canadian for three days training with 3 great instructors. (this price includes your equipment needed 1 kukrhi,and a pocket stick $80 value)

for more info contact me @ jaybacca72@hotmail.com or pm me 
later
jay
hope to see you all there.

we will only have 30 spots available so first come first served.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

It's getting closer!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

Also see Here for more information and discussion.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Surely someone will give us a review?


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 4, 2003)

Day 1: Intended to leave for London between 3 and 4. I got held up @ work and didn't leave til 5:30. Then, with construction and hang ups at the bridge, I didn't get to the seminar til' 8:45. I only live an hour and a half from london, so you can imagine how I felt when it took me almoast 3 1/2 hours! 

I made it for Tim Hartmans stick set, which was awesome. So I got to play with a stick for about an hour and 15 min., so It was all worth while. He covered some concepts such as utilizing other targets other then the head, such as knees and wrists. He covered the idea of "baiting", and went through a series of counter for counters out of Tapi-tapi.

We went out to eat afterwords. I drove home that night.

Day 2: I left my house plenty early on Saturday. I was driving along a sidestreet, shortcutting to I-94 from my house. Then the ball joint on my car snapped, and my passenger side hit the road. I managed to find a tow open on a saturday, and my fiance' picked me up to end my journey.

Day 3: Sat home depressed that I missed the most of the seminar.

So, I heard it was an awesome time, but unfortunatily I got screwed this time!:angry: 

Oh well, there is always a next time!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I cannot remember a blow by blow event description of this event. 

As Paul said Steve did some Pad and boxing / empthy hand drills on Friday Night. Good Stuff. Tim did his Stick Work, and hey I enjoyed it. 

Saturday, saw us with Paul Irish and Tim and Dr. Gyi. They covered their areas well. Paul with the JKD Empty Hand, and follow up from the Friday classes. Tim worked some more stick and all seemed pleased with what they were learning. Dr Gyi taught the Kukri and the ceramonial portion this part of his art.

Sunday was Steve and Tim and Dr. Gyi. Once again I enjoyed myself. Steve followed up with from the drills on Friday and Saturday, and TIm continued with the Stick work  and Gyi worked on the Palm Stick. His Palm Stick has a rope through it used for many techniques, you should have been there.

I also was able to get my fix of Salt and Vinegar Patato Chips and had a Good Local Beer, and some good Sushi and Sashumi.

BTW - I have found a store that carries the Salt and Vinegar here in Michgan.

:asian:


----------

